# What kind of glue?



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 31, 2010)

I just finished the base of my first fursuit head. What on earth kind of glue do you use to put the fur on with? Rubber cement didn't work.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

I think most people use some kind of adhesive spray


----------



## WeArePossessed (Mar 31, 2010)

horse glue


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 31, 2010)

3M Super77 spray adhesive. Try your hardware store. Follow the directions on the can, please. :shock:

Remember, you need to sew the seams afterward to get them to look nice. Glue alone won't make it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying the same glue I used on the foam seams.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 31, 2010)

Zeke and I just use hot glue. It works.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 31, 2010)

I also use hot glue on the high-temperature setting.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Apr 1, 2010)

Yer hot glue's the go


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 1, 2010)

What type of stuff are you trying to attach the fur to?

I used foam for a base for my ears and ended up finding that sewing the faux fur to the foam and then applying elmers glue to some of the more... out in the open parts helped out really well.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 3, 2010)

Hot glue won. Now how the fuck do I get it off?

XP


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 3, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Hot glue won. Now how the fuck do I get it off?
> 
> XP



The glue or the fur? Or glue off the fur??


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 4, 2010)

both, if you have it. lol.

I screwed up a couple peices of fur, and they can maybe be patched over but I'd rather not, and I got glue on fur in like 2 little spots, and it's driving me wacky.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 4, 2010)

DONT USE SPRAY ADHESIVE

use hot glue.

goddamn this forum is filled with amateurs.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 4, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> What type of stuff are you trying to attach the fur to?
> 
> I used foam for a base for my ears and ended up finding that sewing the faux fur to the foam and then applying elmers glue to some of the more... out in the open parts helped out really well.



EEEEEWWWWWWWW NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*stabs you*

HOT GLUE GOT GLUE HOT GLUE


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 4, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> both, if you have it. lol.
> 
> I screwed up a couple peices of fur, and they can maybe be patched over but I'd rather not, and I got glue on fur in like 2 little spots, and it's driving me wacky.



trim it out.... or just cut it out... and replace.

it takes practice young padawan...

sorry for triple posting. 

meh.


----------

